# A Tool Thread in the Low Voltage Form



## mobiledynamics (Dec 15, 2012)

Tweaking up the hand tools.......needlenose, diags and misc cutter tools.

What are you guys using. 
My current go-to stash is Klein Scissors, Jonard Needle Nose / Jonard Diags and obviously my trusty Harris Punchdown.

Been looking at the Knipex/NWS lineup - not sure if they have small thin NeedleNose that fits the bill


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Don't do much of that stuf but I like the cheap setup I bought at Lowes to make ethernet cords.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Dec 15, 2012)

The last time I made a ethernet cord was 12 years ago . OKAY, I might make one in a pinch. Still have my two $250+ GMP and AMP crimpers in my stash. Cords come in so many readily available sizes, colors from Accutech/Anixter, etc in any way you want it.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I love my old klein needlenose

I have an old harris punchdown, and a new klein one. 

I could go on and on, but All i do is low volt


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Mostly Klein stuff, Harris impacts, a couple old Stanley screwdrivers, a Craftsman box end wrench, Crescent Scotchlock crimpers, Tempo probe, Jameson snips and sheath knife.



You should ditch the Jonard pliers and *****, they feel too "thick". Get the Klein *****, the head is more tapered for getting into tight areas.

These Klein pliers are the bomb!



http://www.kleintools.com/catalog/telecom-long-nose-pliers/long-nose-telephone-work-pliers-type-l1


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

here's some of my lv install tools, seems strippers and small drivers tend to get mixed in with my regular bag depending on the job...


----------



## CFine (May 20, 2008)

a couple screw drivers, *****, Couple crimpers, Punch down tool, tape, scissors, and the rest is just testers. 90% of anything LV i do i just need 1 or 2 tools.


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

I started out doing mostly low voltage for the first couple of years in the trade. As a service guy I still do some every now and then. I have an assortment of punch down tools, a Harris w/ 110 and 66 blades, a krone tool, a bix tool. I also have various crimp tools for coax f-connectors, bnc connectors, as well as crimpers for RJ 11 and RJ 45 ends. I have a "Short Stop" meter, pair tester, tone generator and wand set, butt set, and an ABS tester. We have a few "data guys" that work for the company and do the majority of the low voltage work, I only do service type stuff. 

The only thing I don't touch is fiber optic terminations. I can and have done plenty of it in the past, but I don't have the tools or test equipment for it so the data guys do all of the fiber work no matter how small the job.


----------



## CFine (May 20, 2008)

EBFD6 said:


> I started out doing mostly low voltage for the first couple of years in the trade. As a service guy I still do some every now and then. I have an assortment of punch down tools, a Harris w/ 110 and 66 blades, a krone tool, a bix tool. I also have various crimp tools for coax f-connectors, bnc connectors, as well as crimpers for RJ 11 and RJ 45 ends. I have a "Short Stop" meter, pair tester, tone generator and wand set, butt set, and an ABS tester. We have a few "data guys" that work for the company and do the majority of the low voltage work, I only do service type stuff.
> 
> The only thing I don't touch is fiber optic terminations. I can and have done plenty of it in the past, but I don't have the tools or test equipment for it so the data guys do all of the fiber work no matter how small the job.


Being the only guy in my shop CCNP certified, i get stuck with 90% of the Data work. Benefit is tho the shop got me new testers so can't complain much.


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

I hate terminating fiber optics with a passion. I refuse to do it and my boss is okay with that, surprisingly.


----------



## LoVolt134 (Dec 14, 2012)

Terminating fiber is a joke these days. Most is pigtailed and fusion spliced, or some type of cam lock connectors.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Dec 15, 2012)

Got the Klein needlenose. Quite nice The exterior of the tip head is interesting. Has some sort of carbide/ish coating on it.

Now I'm off to upgrading the *****....got some more homework


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

mobiledynamics said:


> Got the Klein needlenose. Quite nice The exterior of the tip head is interesting. Has some sort of carbide/ish coating on it.
> 
> Now I'm off to upgrading the *****....got some more homework


I don't understand that coating on the tip also. The long nose must be available in 2 styles cuz I have some with no coating!


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

I have new Klein needle nose pliers, what are you guys saying is different about them?


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

FlyingSparks said:


> I have new Klein needle nose pliers, what are you guys saying is different about them?


Do you have the Telephone Work Pliers - type L1 (picture in above link).

They have a narrow nose for working in tight spots, a wire stripping hole near the end of the nose and a wire cutter. 

I have several of these pliers. A few pairs have a coating on the nose, others do not. I have no idea what the coating is for!


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

I think the coating is for when you have to use your pliers on a 66 block...won't short the adjacent clips.


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

Nope I have the typical type I suppose, with yellow coated handles.

http://www.amazon.com/Klein-D203-6-Standard-Long-Nose-Side-Cutting/dp/B0000302VZ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1389749682&sr=8-1&keywords=needle+nose+pliers+klein


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

FlyingSparks said:


> I have new Klein needle nose pliers, what are you guys saying is different about them?


The pliers on the left are standard L1 type pliers. The pliers on the right are L1 with a nonconductive coating on the first 3/8" of the tip. It's hard to see in the photo, but notice the lighter color and slightly thicker tips...





This pic shows a pair of Crescent pliers with a coating on the tips, and Klein L1 with coating on the tips with some of the coating chipped off.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

jeffmoss26 said:


> I think the coating is for when you have to use your pliers on a 66 block...won't short the adjacent clips.


You may be right Jeff! My highly technical, scientific testing, indicates that the coating is indeed non-conductive...


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

FlyingSparks said:


> Nope I have the typical type I suppose, with yellow coated handles.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Klein-D203-6-...9682&sr=8-1&keywords=needle+nose+pliers+klein


Yep! Different pliers.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

TyWrapp, what are those yellow things on your clips?


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

jeffmoss26 said:


> TyWrapp, what are those yellow things on your clips?


Special Circuit Markers. I didn't want the clips touching bare metal on the pliers.

Also, I see you on The Garage Journal. If you are into cars, those markers make great plugs on vacuum nipples.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

I have some of those in red, but have never seen yellow.
What's your name on GJ?


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

jeffmoss26 said:


> I have some of those in red, but have never seen yellow.
> What's your name on GJ?


WHEEL HORSE, but I have never posted. I forgot my password for the longest time.


----------



## JW Splicer (Mar 15, 2014)

I've got just about everything for ISP and OSP copper, coax, and fiber. I do a lot of work at some of the national labs, so all the fiber is fusion spliced and anaerobic terms, they still have a lot of osp multi pair cat 3 and cat 5, pots and isdn everywhere. So we do some splicing, some of it is old paper and pulp lead cable... But I'm pretty lucky there are 2 of us wireman that can do comm at those sites, they won't let the techs out there because they can't bend conduit per NM state regs. I do it all out there, comm, electrical, and medium voltage distribution... It's pretty cool.


----------



## triden (Jun 13, 2012)

I have a keen attraction to paladin tools. I love their RG6 compression tool because it's 100% adjustable. Their network crimpers are ratcheting and overall very solid feeling. I highly recommend them.


----------



## mikeylikesit5805 (Apr 3, 2012)

*My Grab Bag*

Hey Guys, 

Here is my bag that I have setup for 99% of the jobs I do. I have another duffel with all my M18 stuff, and another with most of the material for a job. 

What do you think?


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Looks good!


----------



## mikeylikesit5805 (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks Jeff, hope things are going good for you!


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Keeping busy! Have to go terminate a few cables in the shop for some new CNC machines.


----------

